# Did Luigi Russolo really invented industrial music what about USA or Russia Futurismo



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay whom done it first, Luigi Russolodid write De manifesto della musica del noise as genre.

Thee art of noise manifesto, Russolo was a great man ahead of time whit is ideas, clearly and obviously avant-garde and conceptor of industrial music, perhaps I says perhaps he coined it, but Noise-industrial music probably existed before Russolo?

Here what i think If you had and idea, probably someone though of it somewhere now or before were billion humans.

What about the - noise-industrial classical during or pre-Russolo achievements. Did the French had composers experimenting or German, what about American, Russian?

I want to know whom really invented noise is it really Luigi Russolo or there are precusor to him, now imagine this paradox industrial classical music of the ending 19th century, when romantic period what at a certain peak, who are the mad scientist della noise della musica del industriale si?

So that was my question, be tedious whit details, Im looking for a specialist of industrial music, so please I want 23 swiss musicologists tstudy my historical archival querry on early foggy debut of industrial musicoutside Italy same era or before him.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think he was actually the first! Haven't read anything else. Maybe this here is an interesting article...
http://www.noiseofart.org/luigi-russolo-the-birth-of-electronic-music/


----------

